
C64 RPi 3 conversion - erickhill
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=567
======
codeflo
Poor C64. If I were to reactivate my old C64 for a project, I'd much rather
keep the C64 intact and somehow try to connect a RPi externally. Maybe emulate
a 1541 drive to transfer data from a network share? Are there are any projects
or guides that do something like that?

~~~
izacus
The issues are usually on the video side - converting retro computer output to
something that looks good on modern monitors or TVs usually requires scanline
converters which cost significant amount of money.

------
wiz21c
I didn't check much so I ask here. What about :

\- scrolling quality (I appreciated C64 for its 50/60fps scrollings, but in my
experience, emulators screw that)

\- graphics quality (usually, once on digital screen, all the NTSC/PAL
artefacts disappears, making the graphics quite different from an original
C64)

~~~
rusk
_the NTSC /PAL artefacts disappears_

On an LCD screen however, there's a whole new set of artefacts appear ..
mostly vertical lines. There's ways to address this, some are more involved
[0] than others [1]

[0]
[https://www.videogameperfection.com/2016/08/17/lumafix-64-re...](https://www.videogameperfection.com/2016/08/17/lumafix-64-review/)

[1] [http://sta.c64.org/cbmsvideo.html](http://sta.c64.org/cbmsvideo.html)

------
reaperducer
Not so much a "conversion" as sticking an emulator in a C-64 box.

No cartridge port, user port, a/v port (important for audio in), or cassette
port (important for power). So no interesting hardware add-ons will work with
this.

All you can do is run software that came on a floppy disk. While that's the
majority of software, if you're doing this you're a hardware tinkerer. And the
C-64's hardware add-ons were amazingly diverse and interesting.

------
abritinthebay
I'm doing something similar with a Sega Megadrive/Genesis.

However the plan is, unlike here, to add support for real hardware. For
example:

    
    
      - reading real cartridges (already have a breakout board for this)
      - supporting original controllers (already done, inc 4 way adapters)
      - supporting the expansion port (no idea how, but shouldn't be *awful* to do).
    

The key to me is the support for original hardware while _updating_ the
machine to _also_ support more modern things (like HDD, USB, Bluetooth,
Wifi/ethernet, etc)

------
snvzz
This hurts to see. Poor C64.

~~~
gambiting
Or you can just buy a broken C64 to do this, plenty of them on ebay.

~~~
laumars
Old micro computers tend to be easy to repair. Given replicas of most retro
hardware exists these days I'm generally of the opinion that I'd rather see
original retro hardware restored rather than hacked. But ultimately it's not
my place to say who can do what to their hardware otherwise - particularly
since I'm the kind of guy who also like to hack their own modern devices as
well.

~~~
jsight
Yeah, they are easy to repair, but I think the main point is that they are
plentiful. I don't think a few little projects like this are going to put a
dent in the overall market supply.

At least, I hope they don't.

~~~
laumars
The problem is that is that the demand is already quite high at the moment
(retro is cool is seems) and the supply is only finite. Given there are decent
enough reproductions I feel it seems a little ill-advised hacking the
irreplaceable originals as once they're gone they're gone for good.

Plus if we are completely honest, a refurbished original would also have more
longevity than one with a raspberry pi which will have an initial novelty
factor but then quickly get forgotten about once the Pi becomes obsolete.

------
rbanffy
I hope no C64 had to suffer in the making of this.

------
hestefisk
Would love to see one for C128 with 80 line mode emulation.

